# wood grain kandy patterns



## kansasfull2000 (Jun 24, 2004)

im a very unskilled hobby painter not like most of you but i wanna try my luck at the woodgrain patterns i seen them at a show once and they really cought my eye they almost look like marbelized patterns underkandy if anyone cares to share a couple how to ideas and or pics id thank you much


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

prep your surface

base non metallic silver.... 
effect black or charcol spray wet coat in small area at a time, streak paint fr grain effect with plastic, rubber glove, etc..... < immdeiatly after spraying dark color"in small sections! turn any given area for knot effects....

top with rootbeer kandy


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

they did a caddy hearse on that unique show, and I think they used an airbrush to get the grain effect and then a candy rootbeer


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Dec 2 2007, 10:35 AM~9353925
> *they did a caddy hearse on that unique show, and I think they used an airbrush to get the grain effect and then a candy rootbeer
> *


that way looks too cartoony...

use the marble "streak" it looks like natuaral grain!


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

i used black base silver marble then candy rootbeer over top of that.it matches the inside wood pretty good.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

i'll post some pics later. i have wood grain patterns on my truck


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Dec 6 2007, 02:53 PM~9390725
> *i used black base silver marble then candy rootbeer over top of that.it matches the inside wood pretty good.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Dec 6 2007, 03:53 PM~9390725
> *i used black base silver marble then candy rootbeer over top of that.it matches the inside wood pretty good.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't normally like a lot of Marble effects, but that shit looks like real woodgrain. Nice, any full pics of the car?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Dec 6 2007, 05:53 PM~9390725
> *i used black base silver marble then candy rootbeer over top of that.it matches the inside wood pretty good.
> 
> 
> ...


good job :cheesy:


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

that looks like the car icc did in fwb


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THAT LINCOLN IS VERY NICE


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

thanks.heres a few pics before we redid the top


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

heres another lincoln i did with candy tangerine over the top


----------



## kansasfull2000 (Jun 24, 2004)

thank you all very much for all the input and pics very helpfull hope mine turns out half that well


----------



## kansasfull2000 (Jun 24, 2004)

i was planning to use a combo of both gold and silver tape patters and fades with woodgrain secs and kandy it all with apple red ill post pics after im done


----------



## Samuel_J (Jun 19, 2006)

*ICE COLD CUSTOMS *
:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what about that 63 0 64 that is wood grain painted with almost every part gold plated.

the one on the gold rush tour flyer


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Dec 6 2007, 03:53 PM~9390725
> *i used black base silver marble then candy rootbeer over top of that.it matches the inside wood pretty good.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 9 2007, 08:24 PM~9412301
> *what about that 63 0 64 that is wood grain painted with almost every part gold plated.
> 
> the one on the gold rush tour flyer
> *


fully loaded 63 from rollerz only


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Dec 6 2007, 08:27 PM~9391988
> *I don't normally like a lot of Marble effects, but that shit looks like real woodgrain.  Nice, any full pics of the car?
> *


x2 it truly looks like burl.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2007, 08:29 AM~9353683
> *prep your surface
> 
> base non metallic silver....
> ...


gotta try this i use the cheese cloth method. and also the scotch brite....


----------



## Samuel_J (Jun 19, 2006)

the Linc looks real good in person ICE COLD is handling business be on the look out for many cars very soon some major projects in the works


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Dec 6 2007, 09:41 PM~9393801
> *thanks.heres a few pics before we redid the top
> 
> 
> ...


ya it looks sweeeet... :cheesy:


----------

